# Heat vs. Celtics (3-16-06, 8:00 ET)



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >
Thursday, March 16th, 2006 
8:00 (TNT, SunSports)










Miami Heat
(42-21)

vs.









Boston Celtics
(27-37)
*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron



*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Boston started a 4 game road-trip with a loss at Memphis where Paul Pierce only scored 15 points, marking only the third time in 17 games Pierce did not reach 30. Their next game is here in Miami.

Watch out for Paul Pierce, hes going to bounce back from his sub-par performance at Memphis and might want to have a great game in Miami, specially since its a nationally televised game.

If the Heat play 48 minute basketball like they did vs. Utah, The Celtics have no chance.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

> *If the Heat play 48 minute basketball* like they did vs. Utah, The Celtics have no chance.


Would anyone else agree that the same could be said about pretty much any team in league against the Heat? I really think this team is a sleeping giant that's starting to awaken at just the right time.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> Would anyone else agree that the same could be said about pretty much any team in league against the Heat? I really think this team is a sleeping giant that's starting to awaken at just the right time.


well, bad teams bring their best vs. elite teams(like the Heat) and are very hyped about it.

But if a team like the celtics play intense 48 minute basketball vs. an intense 48 minute basketball by the Heat....the Heat still wins it....by a wide margin IMO.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> well, bad teams bring their best vs. elite teams(like the Heat) and are very hyped about it.
> 
> But if a team like the celtics play intense 48 minute basketball vs. an intense 48 minute basketball by the Heat....the Heat still wins it....by a wide margin IMO.


Well that's what I'm saying. But my question is if anyone thinks Miami can beat any team in the league on any given night playing 48-minute basketball.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> Well that's what I'm saying. But my question is if anyone thinks Miami can beat any team in the league on any given night playing 48-minute basketball.


any team..easily....with the exception of Pistons, Spurs, Mavs.

going at it for the entire game with lots of effort and intensity would make for great games by these 4 teams.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

congratulations, you guys are gonna beat the living **** out of us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> Well that's what I'm saying. But my question is if anyone thinks Miami can beat any team in the league on any given night playing 48-minute basketball.


Well that is why i'm on the "official miami heat will play in finals club" :biggrin: 

I hate to toot our own horn (no actually, thats a lie) when we're healthy and we play a full game. We're a basketball juggernaut. I feel bad for the teams that will meet us in the playoffs not named Detroit.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> Well that is why i'm on the "official miami heat will play in finals club" :biggrin:
> 
> I hate to toot our own horn (no actually, thats a lie) when we're healthy and we play a full game. We're a basketball juggernaut.* I feel bad for the teams that will meet us in the playoffs* not named Detroit.


NOOOOOOO!

we must not feel any compassion for any team...we must destroy, dominate, exterminate, annahilate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :devil2: 

but yeah, i see where you coming from....poor teams. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

SunSports is having its broadcast in Spanish....whoa.

Im Hispanic and understand everything they are saying, but damn it feels funny as hell to me watching a Heat game in Spanish.

lol!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn, Celtics are shooting like all-stars, no surprise there with this lazy Heat defense...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

end of 1st:

38-24 Celtics

Yet another poor start from the Heat. Yet another lousy defensive effort for the Heat. Yet another night lacking intensity for the Heat.

this is getting really annoying.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade's gotta step it up on def, and i want him to hog the ball a lil on offense...TAKE THE GAME IN URE HANDS WADE!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

this is ugly


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dwyane Ball Hog The Freakin Ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heat are playing with a "whatever" attitude. Even the TNT announcers feel it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wow...this sucks. 

Pretty incosistent considerin we blitzed a better team last game, now we suck against a pretty average team. We r makin them look real good. Our defense is ****.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We need to put teh ball in Wades hands and let him make some plays whether its by scoring or by assiting, did you guys see the last play of hte half, Wade was having trouble dribbling, idk why, was it the def or the ball? Whenever we do score, pierce comes right back at us on our tentious great permiter defense.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I expect Wade to have a good 2nd half. He had a poor first half. Fall 7. Stand 8.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Part of it is the Heat defense (which has done well in spurts), but a bigger part of it is their turnovers and that Boston is just hitting shots. *If* Miami can stop turning the ball over and thus giving the Celtics easy opportunities, and if they can stop forcing shots, they can and will probably still win this game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Simply put , the Heat did not show up in the 1st half


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *de·fense* (dĭ-fĕns') pronunciation
> n.
> 
> 1. The act of defending against attack, danger, or injury.
> ...


Link 

:clown:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

48 minutes

that's why you don't give up


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

end of 3rd:

79-75 Celtics

so i guess the Heat do wanna play.

LOL


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

M I A M I


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another and 1 by dwade


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heat finally picked up some intensity....better late than never


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

c`mon wally, you know your not that good, stop pretending


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we cant let up the defense

we came back from 25, but we could still easily lose this game


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we cant let up the defense
> 
> we came back from 25, but we could still easily lose this game


its like the Heat are thinking "ok, we came back, we can realx now..." LOL geez


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

bring in anderson to guard szerbiak


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Delonte West thinks hes hot-s*** all of a sudden LOL

hes trying to do too much...

not that im complaining :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

see this sorta **** is y DWade is MVP. He struggled badly in the first half, his team was down 25 and now hes gonna havce a 30pt game and put the Heat iun a winning position.

Everyone is better with DWade on the floor


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

BG44 said:


> see this sorta **** is y DWade is MVP. He struggled badly in the first half, his team was down 25 and now hes gonna havce a 30pt game and put the Heat iun a winning position.
> 
> Everyone is better with DWade on the floor


Dwanye Wade is too good I fear him every time we play them...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Does Shaq think Hes Culpepper? c`mon Shaq, bad pass! lol


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

horrible decision shaq made there trying that pass in this close of a game


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade another assist....UD has come up big


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon doing chin ups on the rim.....nice pass by Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade's gotta play solid D on Wally this last minute and a half....I dont worry about DA on Pierce that much


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

game is not over...that was a lazy defensive possession


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damn shoot the f-ing ball Dwyane you got a wide open 15 footer! no f-ing reason for him to jump to pass in that situation!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwade is like Shaq tonight...dominant in the paint but FT's are ****house


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Dwyane?!?!??!?!

How do you win all-defensive 2nd team and not realize you can't get sucked in away from Wally?????????? 

hit some FTs and let's go home


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

can you say..............We dodged a bullet on that last play?


We gotta get out of this phase of 'coming from behind' all the time, b/c it's gonna wear on us at some point. A win is a win none-the-less, but at the same time, we should be able to beat Boston easily if we play close to 48 good minutes. The more rest we can get to key guys down this final stretch the better...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

end game:

Heat won!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

That was a crazy shot that Pierce made. 

Personally, I'd rather have Paul force up a halfcourt 3 there to tie it than watch Orien try to shoot a clutch 3.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I expect Wade to have a good 2nd half. He had a poor first half. Fall 7. Stand 8.


For those of you wondering why Wade had his slogan for his Converse, taht is why, and that is why i called it at half time. ^^^


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GAME OVER - HEAT WIN!!!

miraculous win...we had no business winning this game but im glad we did.

Dwade - 30pts, 12-20fg, 6 assists
Shaq - 26pts 11 boards, 12-19fg
JWill - 21pts, 7-12fg, 3-63fg, 5assists (huge in this win)
UD - 11pts, 11 boards, 3-6fg

JWill was huge tonight, Shaq was refreshingly dominant...but DWade again takes the POTG with an outstanding second half to win us the game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Boxscore 

Clutch free-throws by J-Will


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah how about Shaq, he gave us teh surge to get back into it and then Wade followed.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Last year on yesterdays Date March 15, 2005, I remember it like yesterday, we came from being down to beat the Knicks on Dwyane Wade's buzzer beater, but that buzzer beater wasnt just a regular buzzer beater, it continued our winning streak we had then, gave us 50 wins, and clinched us the playoffs.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Miami 107, Boston 104*
> 
> MIAMI (AP) -- Accustomed to comebacks, the Miami Heat staged their most improbable rally yet.
> 
> ...


ESPN.com


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Marquette lost tonight, possibly that was in Wade's head for the first half?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> can you say..............We dodged a bullet on that last play?
> 
> 
> We gotta get out of this phase of 'coming from behind' all the time, b/c it's gonna wear on us at some point. A win is a win none-the-less, but at the same time, we should be able to beat Boston easily if we play close to 48 good minutes. The more rest we can get to key guys down this final stretch the better...





Dwyane Wade said:


> Were doing it on purpose, we are stuck in the number 2 seed and everyone is bored. So we started getting down early and trying to get back into it. When we started to realize that we could get back we got down by more and more, and started actually going down 15 in the first half. Then the media started talking so we won by 38 to shut them up for a little bit. Now it's time to have more fun so we wanted to see how far we could push it and we felt a little crazy tonight so we decided to see if we could come back from 25...and we did. Watch out for 30 in the next game


Ok, maybe I made that up...


----------

